# Crested Gecko has white stuff in his pee. Help.



## spudsgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

Icky has just peed on my hand LOVELY but he has emptied a small amount of white fluid is this normal.

I know in tortoise the white stuff is called Urates and this is caused by de-hydration, I do have a water bowl in the terranium and I do spray the terranium and I do see him drink from that.

Is this one in the same if so as I cant bathe him how do I get him to take in more fluids.

If its not Urates is it normal?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

cresties poo and wee white and brown hard poos/urate..
if mine are startled they will give out runny clear liquid and runny white, and runny pooo..


----------



## Nottingham Dragons (Feb 19, 2007)

what a lovely thread


----------



## spudsgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

*I know it is but I have to ask.*

I would rather find out its nothing than do nothing about it and find out its a prob. 

So its nothing to worry about then. x


----------



## suey (Aug 21, 2008)

spudsgirl said:


> I would rather find out its nothing than do nothing about it and find out its a prob.
> 
> So its nothing to worry about then. x


If you don't ask then you don't find out. You're right it's nothing to worry about Spudsgirl, it's as FG said. :2thumb:


----------



## dusty cricket (May 5, 2009)

tortoises that pass urates aren't dehydrated. dehydration is a problem and a tortoise passing urates isn't a problem. Its perfectly natural and tortoises that are permently outside, that are left to their own devices often pee only like this. indoor tortoises have more of an eye kept on them (frequent bathing etc) so they don't often do this. its a bit extreme to say a tortoise is suffering from dehydration if you see urates.


----------



## spudsgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

*Urates*

Not that this is a tort thread but I was told on the tort forum that 
Urates where really bad in tort and could lead to them passing stones as the tort was de-hydrated thats why when I seen the same in the gecko I got worried but glad I have now been corrected I wont worry as much. I am a big stressy with all my reps but if I didnt then I wouldnt care. 

Thank for the advice guys I can chill a bit now.


----------



## dusty cricket (May 5, 2009)

Seeing urates in a tortoise occasionally is no cause for alarm, seeing them at every soaking for an extended period of time can be an indication of malnutrition. it doesn't mean your husbandry is bad if they pass urates. its only extreme cases that lead to problems.


----------



## spudsgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

*Cheers for that hun.*

As it is now my torts is clear at the mo. So all is well. x


----------

